

Twitter app store oneforty gets more funding - quant
http://www.pehub.com/58674/twitter-app-store-oneforty-gets-funded/

======
tonystubblebine
I'm curious to know what hypothesis is behind funding third party app
directories. I'm pretty sure oneforty isn't the only one to get funding. Is
there a business to be built here that would be worth $20M? I know a lot of
people assume these are acquisition plays, but I'm pretty sure there has to be
an alternative theory. Is this a trojan horse? Get your start in one thing and
use it to expand into something more lucrative?

~~~
ivankirigin
oneforty can make money with sponsored application sections and a cut on
selling applications. So it can be a profitable business on its own.

but first they need eyeballs.

~~~
sachinag
Speaking of, if you've got an app, client, tool, website, or something that
uses the Twitter APIs in a meaningful way that you want to sell through
oneforty, e-mail me: sachin@oneforty.com

~~~
kyro
You might want request that the author links to your site. I couldn't easily
jump from the article to check out oneforty.

